# Newer UKC papers?



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok the old UKC papers used to come on very nice gold colored paper with gold trim, very elegant and professional looking.

Well now they come on just plain white paper.........
It looks like something you could just print from home! Anyone else bothered by this?

If your not a breeder or someone who acquires new dogs often it may not bug you because you will not be getting the newer papers.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Dangit! I want the cooler/older ones. Too bad I'm slacking on sending in Mailes registration.  Its near impossible to come up with a name. But I agree, that's not cool...economy maybe?


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Ok the old UKC papers used to come on very nice gold colored paper with gold trim, very elegant and professional looking.
> 
> Well now they come on just plain white paper.........
> It looks like something you could just print from home! Anyone else bothered by this?
> ...


thats wierd. its prob cheaper or something to use the plain white paper.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I just think it looks very unprofessional and fake. Even the lettering and design is changed for much less elegant look.

I think it defiantly has something to do with being cheap due to the fact that it even has serrated edges for tearing from another sheet.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

all i got to say is the new ones suck and I called and complained!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

redsky said:


> all i got to say is the new ones suck and I called and complained!


:goodpost: Me too! So have friends of mine.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Me tooo!!!!!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Must of just happened within the last couple of months.
Maybe there going green or something and using recycled paper?
It does look rather cheap.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Not only cheap but rather easy to forge....................


----------



## Dave I. (Jun 10, 2009)

I just paid 50 bucks for registration for Ox. I better get something better than that.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dave I. said:


> I just paid 50 bucks for registration for Ox. I better get something better than that.


You will get the 7 Generation which they are still doing on nice paper thankfully. At least my pups was. This seems to be just for the performance pedigree.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Nnnnooope... they've been printing on that crap for at least a year and a half. Neelas UKC performance ped. is nice, but Indis is stupid like that


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

so they just pick and choose and you have to cross your fingers to get the good stuff??? what kind of crap is that!?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Ew. Mine are all the tan/gold paper. I think I'd be in touch with the UKC if they sent me that white crap.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Just think... all of these dogs papers are Purple now.... I guess it really makes alot more dogs worth alot of money:hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Just think... all of these dogs papers are Purple now.... I guess it really makes alot more dogs worth alot of money:hammer:


oke: "didnt you know that purple papered dogs are rare? my cousin's neighbors mechanic's son breeds em! Best pit you can buy for under 5 grand!"


----------



## jmua19 (Oct 21, 2008)

I got my papers UKC papers today. I got the 7 generation permanent owner pedigree that came in the gold/tan color. But I also received the white one. IMO I believe the white one's purpose is if you were to sell or give the dog to someones else you can send that one in to get the new paperwork for the dog under the new owner.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

jmua19 said:


> I got my papers UKC papers today. I got the 7 generation permanent owner pedigree that came in the gold/tan color. But I also received the white one. IMO I believe the white one's purpose is if you were to sell or give the dog to someones else you can send that one in to get the new paperwork for the dog under the new owner.


Yes that is the white ones purpose, for owner transfer. However they used to come in gold also and be of better quality.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> oke: "didnt you know that purple papered dogs are rare? my cousin's neighbors mechanic's son breeds em! Best pit you can buy for under 5 grand!"


don't make me have a come undone with all the gotti and whopper dog's out there with so called purple ribon papers 
just another way bully breeder rip ppl off 
forget working dogs there not purple ribon mmmmm i realy hate ppl


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i really dont care how they look, its only appearance its not like ur goin to hang them up on the wall


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

razors_edge said:


> its only appearance its not like ur goin to hang them up on the wall


Ummm actually it is very much like that. The are a performance pedigree that list the dogs in that gens colors and degrees and are ( well where) very nice to have hanging in my living room.

It is also that fact that these are what you use to transfer ownership and are subposted to actually look like the legit papers. Now they look like something you can print off your home computer.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

nate said:


> don't make me have a come undone with all the gotti and whopper dog's out there with so called purple ribon papers
> just another way bully breeder rip ppl off
> forget working dogs there not purple ribon mmmmm i realy hate ppl


i hope you sensed my sarcasm... :rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

nate said:


> so called purple ribon papers
> just another way bully breeder rip ppl off


Its not just Bully breeders many people try to use the Purple Ribbon as a selling point. I have had it out with breeders who having there dogs listed as UKC "certified" bloodlines and are trying to charge up the wahzoo for them. I got ahold of them of what Certified meant and they where like "yeah they are Purple Ribbon certified" lol... I explained that it meant almost nothing and they never budge on the fact that it made there dogs reputable and special lol. :hammer:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

there is a Certified bully bloodline... from what I saw they're mainly black dogs. These idiots don't even need to own a dog!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NEELA said:


> there is a Certified bully bloodline... from what I saw they're mainly black dogs. These idiots don't even need to own a dog!!!


The people I have talked to all mentioned UKC purple ribbon certified lol. Thats what they say certifies their bloodline as pure.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh my hay-ell I know I see that all over the place...I even saw an add at my vets office AKC boxers certified


----------

